# Andrew Betts?



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/news/307621.html

Is this a joke, why would we trade an All-Star *with cash* for Andrew Betts. Explain?


----------



## rm1369 (Jun 8, 2004)

For the $7.5 million trade exception. That will allow us a huge amount of flexibility to make other trades.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Honestly im just glad we got something in return...and the exception plus his height is really good enough for me...


----------



## rm1369 (Jun 8, 2004)

I could be wrong but I seriously doubt that Betts ever plays for the Pacers. I believe this was strictly for the exception. They had to receive something from the hornets to make it a trade.......I think :whoknows:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn. That trade exception, along with a decent player and a future pick, could get us Harrington. Or maybe Hulk, a pick, and the exception for Jamaal Magloire. We obviously have something planned. Also, this has to help New Orleans out somehow. Maybe they get a cap break by trading that exception?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Damn. That trade exception, along with a decent player and a future pick, could get us Harrington. Or maybe Hulk, a pick, and the exception for Jamaal Magloire. We obviously have something planned. Also, this has to help New Orleans out somehow. Maybe they get a cap break by trading that exception?


I guess that we also shipped out a ton of cash to help them afford Peja. Thanks, Simons!! I'm loving this exception. It's the biggest one that I've ever seen.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

rm1369 said:


> I could be wrong but I seriously doubt that Betts ever plays for the Pacers. I believe this was strictly for the exception. They had to receive something from the hornets to make it a trade.......I think :whoknows:


I think you are right. Betts was drafted by the Hornets in the late 90s (97 or 98). He will likely never play in the NBA. The cash is why the Hornets did it. The amount has not been disclosed but could be up to $3 million.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

$7.5 million trade exception? Sounds nice :banana:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Wow!!!!! This is big news. :clap: I can't believe we got anything for Peja. Congrats Walsh. This was a great move. It will be interesting to see what comes of it. I'm sure this is just early signs of a big trade to come. Yeah I think the exception and a draft pick might get Al here, but who knows maybe it could help us land someone like AI.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

jreywind said:


> Wow!!!!! This is big news. :clap: I can't believe we got anything for Peja. Congrats Walsh. This was a great move. It will be interesting to see what comes of it. I'm sure this is just early signs of a big trade to come. Yeah I think the exception and a draft pick might get Al here, but who knows maybe it could help us land someone like AI.


It wasn't just for Peja, they also paid about $3 million.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Yeah but to go from nothing to the largest trade exception in NBA history I'll take it!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the front office didnt believe bringing everyone back would make the team contenders. so even if they did give up cash. it makes more sense to get the trade exception and not go into the luxury tax trying to build a team that you dont think will contend.

They seem to have a plan. That beats most teams... like say my Denver Nuggets who most obviously dont have one.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Kind of embarrassing to ask but.. what is a trade exception? lol.

Sorry I'm more fluent in the way trades and the salary cap work in other sports (namely the NFL)..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Kind of embarrassing to ask but.. what is a trade exception? lol.
> 
> Sorry I'm more fluent in the way trades and the salary cap work in other sports (namely the NFL)..


Here is your answer:

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question_060713.html


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You only got Betts because, by the rules, the Hornets had to give up at least something. Even if it was only a conditional second round pick, or someone's draft rights.

Betts will never join the NBA.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Sham said:


> You only got Betts because, by the rules, the Hornets had to give up at least something. Even if it was only a conditional second round pick, or someone's draft rights.
> 
> Betts will never join the NBA.


I agree... We'll never see him in a Pacers uni...

But New Orleans didn't HAVE to do a S and T... We could have just as easily ended up with nothing...


----------

